# Walk the dog style topwater pattern



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone know of anything like this? I've seen the disco shrimp, tied some, VIP poppers, tied some, Crease flies, gurglers, etc. but has anyone one tied a walk the dog style pattern? One pattern, at least, missing from my box is a good topwater type fly. 

I've never caught a fish outside LMB and bluegill on a topwater fly. For a time, I lived and breathed topwater plugs prior to fly fishing. The only thing I miss in fly fishing at times is a big noisy topwater. I tried to make one today, it floats, first positive, has a rattle, good, but maybe someone has figured out catching reds and trout consistently on topwater patterns. May not be possible considering weight constraints, but just in case.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I have had good luck blind casting gurgler flies out in Aransas Pass. Marsh drains has been the most consistent places. Wading the flats and making long casts with a Spey rod has also produced some awesome redfish strikes.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*top water*

I have had good success with top water poppers early in the day or when casting to big schools.
Resently I have started using a slider style topwater for cruising fish with good success. I just turn the popper head around and use a zooker strip for the tail. This will give it the swimming action that you are looking for.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

look up Umpqua Flies Pole Dancer. Designed for this exact purpose. They're spendy but don't really wear out either.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

caddis said:


> look up Umpqua Flies Pole Dancer. Designed for this exact purpose. They're spendy but don't really wear out either.


This is it! Watched the Youtube. It's a big fly for sure. But that the action I was looking for.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

http://looper-flies.mybigcommerce.com/spook-fly/


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

blaminack said:


> http://looper-flies.mybigcommerce.com/spook-fly/


Thank you, that's an impressive amount of deer hair.

I pool tested my attempt at a finfish shaped walk the dog top. I did have some 20# fluorocarbon tippet that didn't help things, but the fly hovered from just below surface to about 6" below. Maybe with a lighter mono tippet and saltier water.


----------

